
The average Pinterest employee has $700k in equity according to a report - sahin-boydas
https://www.businessinsider.com/average-pinterest-employee-700k-equity-ahead-of-ipo-groupm-report-2019-4
======
shraremywin2
I'd be way more interested in the median than the average. Me and Bill Gates
are worth 50 Billion on average.

